# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Песни - переделки

## Justin

Переделанная песня Бременских музыкантов

Ничего на свете хуже нету,
Чем бродить в тоске по Интернету!
Тем,кто дружен-Интернет не нужен,
Мы в реале бесимся и кружим!

Наш ковер-танцпол на дискотеке,
Наши стены-рамки ипотеки.
Наша крыша-небо над Парижем,
Где про нас никто еще не слышал!
Наша крыша-небо над Парижем,
Где про нас когда-нибудь услышат!!!

Мы свое призванье не забудем:
Мы мозги выносим умным людям.
Нам дворцов заманчивые своды
Не заменят внутренней свободы.
Нам дворцов заманчивые своды
Подарил бы безвозмездно кто-то!!!)

И обязательно вот это:Е-Е-Е!Е-Е!

_Justin добавил 23.01.2011 в 10:20_
БАТАРЕИ (Жуки "Батарейка")

Одену шарф и пальто, 
Свернусь под одеяло. 
Включу плиту, а потом 
Намажусь густо салом. 
Горячий спирт с молоком меня не обогреют. 
Ведь до сих пор никак не включат батареи. 

О-О батареи(2раза) 

И вроде все как всегда, 
И все как-будто в норме, 
И в кране даже вода, 
Хотя и в твердой форме. 
Замерзло даже окно, 
Хотя лежит у двери. 
Включить пора бы нам вот эти батареи. 

О-О батареи(2раза) 

И только ранней весной, 
Когда заплачут трубы, 
Я свой теряю покой 
И выражаюсь грубо. 
Ведь скоро лето придет, 
И солнышко пригреет. 
И вот тогда нам точно включат батареи. 

О-О батареи(3раза)

_Justin добавил 23.01.2011 в 10:21_
Ваше Благородие

Ваше благородие, госпожа Заметка,
Для кого фригидна ты, а кому нимфетка,
Девять строчек в номер,текст мой неказист,
Не везет мне в сексе, буду журналист.

Ваше благородие, госпожа Страница,
Здесь все место занято, мне уж не пробиться.
Девять двоек за год, препод наш садист,
Не везет в учебе, буду журналист.

Ваше благородие, госпожа Газета
Я пришел сюда писать так дайте ж сигарету.
Гонорар две сотни, а я пофигист,
Пусть мне платят мало, буду журналист.

Ваше благородие, господин Читатель,
Не суди ж меня ты строго, я ведь не писатель.
Не пугай расправой, товарищ коммунист.
Пусть меня зарежут, буду журналист.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*«Гатэль Беларусь»*

Дзе мой край? Там дзе песню Белавежа пяе.
Сонца ў нашым ваконцы распускае косы свае.
Ён за пушчай, за лесам, за балотам з дрыгвой.
Паміж Польшчай і Расеяй, Украінаю і Летувой.

Мой родны кут, як ты мне мілы -
Песня салаўя, подых ручая, рэха бугая.
Забыць цябе не маю сілы,
Беларусь мая. – 3 р.

Кукавала зязюля, пах у лесе чабор,
Выйшла пінская шляхта – на прастор, на шырокі прастор.
Хто смяецца апошні? Пан сахі і касы.
Сабралася бедна басота залатыя ткаць паясы.

Ці смачна, дзядзечка, прызнайся
Чуць віры свае? – 3 р.
Паскудства, брат, і не пытайся
Дзе басота п’е – 3 р.

Толькі ў сэрцы пачую за краіну я жах.
Успомню Вострую браму святую і ваякаў на грозных канях.
Чорны замак Альшанскі сустракае гасцей.
Каб любіць Беларусь сваю трэба дома бываць часцей.

Паэт сказаў: “п’ем за Айчыну”,
За пахучы бэз, за дрымучы лес, за ўсходні крэс.
О, Беларусь, мая шыпшына!
Such a lovely place – 3 р.

Мой родны кут, як ты мне мілы
Песня салаўся, подых ручая, рэха бугая
Забыць цябе не маю сілы,
Беларусь мая – 3 р.

Кавер А. Хадановіча «Гатэль Беларусь» на вядомы хіт *Eagles «Hotel California»* ў аўтарскім выкананні.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Беларусь мая – 3 р.
Прямо как ценник :cvzvcvxcvzxcvzxv:

----------

